# Eye problem? Please advise



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know about your question, but you do have a nice looking Pupper there...I'd think when you are getting your next shots...I'd ask the vet.

I remember someone else, not to long ago asking about this too and some one did have a name for this...hopefully they will see this question too. Good Luck!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I sometimes notice a similar drooping of the lower lid in Rookie's right eye but I haven't noticed a pigmentation issue with him. I have done a fair bit of googling and for Rookie it looks like it could be very mild ectropion. He's going to the vet in a week or so and I plan to talk to the vet about it at the time.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. That is the word I was looking for : ectropion. I am busy Googling for more information. Spoke to my GR mentor and she mentioned that when puppies teeth (not when adult teeth come in) the eyes may droop on occasion. Harvey does not have any health issues, nor any tearing of the eyes, nor does it seem sensitive.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure it's anything. I do know Goldens can get Cherry eye. My Cocker had two I believe and they were taken care of without issue. I'm not sure that's what I'm seeing at all though. 

Harvey's eyes look perfectly normal in the last photo.


----------

